# FLPB Clarification (Aug 12)



## chaarsadobeest (Aug 31, 2012)

I was forwarded this today and thought it was worth sharing. 

"Upon release of the 2010 Army AAA, Foreign Language Program and Proficiency it was noted that the Army needs to improve its management of the Foreign Language Proficiency Bonus (FLPB) Pay.  In response to the Army G-1's request, The Adjutant General Directorate, Soldier Programs and Services Division, Incentive Pay Branch released MILPER Message 11-381 (attached below), dated 8 December 2011.  The MILPER Message was intended to inform the field to ensure their FLPB orders were issued properly.  Based upon inquiries from the field and a recent Lean Six Sigma study from Germany, the MILPER Message did not perform its intended purpose, but rather created additional confusion. 
In an effort to help the field, the Incentive Pay Branch has provided the attached FLPB Information Brief and FLPB Eligibility Determination Brief to assist HR professionals in managing their FLPB program.  A new MILPER message will provide specific FLPB program guidance and will be released shortly.  If there are any questions or concerns please contact us at 502-613-8510 or 502-613-8514 or email:usarmy.knox.hrc.mbx.tagd-flpb@mail.mil ."


----------

